# Have an iPhone 4 - Get a case ASAP....



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

...otherwise this is more than likely going to happen at some stage










Happened to mine after 3 days. Total accident and it fell from around 16/18 inches so far from a long way.

More info at http://blog.convery.me.uk/?p=23


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

OUCH!!!:doublesho hope apple repair it for you FOC


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

mel said:


> OUCH!!!:doublesho hope apple repair it for you FOC


if FOC means £130 then yes they have


----------



## vdub_mick (Feb 9, 2009)

u should have got it insured!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Excesses on most policies is around the same cost as just fixing it from Apple i.e. the O2 insurance is 15pm + 100 excess so would be £115 min.


----------



## vdub_mick (Feb 9, 2009)

mine is free with my bank account with a 30 quid excess!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Which bank?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:doublesho thank **** ive got a case for my iphone 3gs as it takes a battering at work


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

oh dear  
unlucky mate!

I already have a Bumper case which I've not used yet. Just waiting for my Belkin Grip Vue case to arrive, so I'll start using that.


----------



## vdub_mick (Feb 9, 2009)

bank of scotland


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

vdub_mick said:


> mine is free with my bank account with a 30 quid excess!


Yeah it is, BUT, you have to register the IMEI of the new phone for cover AND you cannot make a claim within 15 days of changing the phone if its the same as LloydsTSB policy, they warn you of this when you change a phone IIRC.
Personally, I am not certain why you would be pointing at Apple for the blame here. Sure the glass is scratch resistant, but any glass device will smash if you hit the corner - looks like that where the impact is above the camera lense. I wonder if they should have left a little more shock absorption "space" between the glass and the frame to prevent the shock being directly transferred? 
On the other side of the coin, my daughter has dropped my 3G so many times I lost count.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Chris_R said:


> On the other side of the coin, my daughter has dropped my 3G so many times I lost count.


This is the thing, they have made a song and dance about how its now all glass and .."Chemically strengthened to be 20 times stiffer and 30 times harder than plastic, the glass is ultradurable and more scratch resistant than ever" which gives you the impression the phone is fairly durable but the fact is its actually now WAY more fragile than the previous model.

I would much rather have a rear panel that scarched up more and was much less suceptible to smashing - I would even prefer a plastic rear cover after this. OK it might not be so glossy but at least if it gets knocked its not going to be smashed to bits which there is a VERY good chance of with the glass back.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I understand where you are coming from mate, I would expect it to be more durable for that sort of money, but accidents happen too.
From what I have seen on other tech sites the glass is not actually holding up very well after all - http://gizmodo.com/5570742/first-iphone-4-scratch-on-its-ultradurable-glass-wont-be-the-last and similar story to yours - http://gizmodo.com/5559977/first-broken-iphone-4-shows-new-glass-isnt-that-resistant though done deliberately I guess to prove a point.
I too would rather the plastic, I think us on here more than most other sites are well aware of the differences between polishing plastic versus glass. The other thing with glass is it nearly always looks worse because of the "sharpness" of the scratch causes it to reflect more light than a plastic would. Taking down the edges on glass, especially toughened glass would require a great deal of skills and tools whereas plastic, a bit of Xerapol or similar will buff it out well.
When I get mine, which will be whenever they get the next lot in stock, I will have it covered in an invisible shield and a bumper I think, seems to be the only way to alleviate this sort of stuff.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Forget the case. Hire a body guard for it!

That durability is not acceptable! Worse than Natty's paste wax!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If you scratch a brand new car (which is uber easy to do) do you shout at the manufacturer?

Don't likey, don't buyey!


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Style over substance- it's the American way


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry for your troubles matey.

A few years ago, i was working on a mobile phone camera.

The drop test spec was 36 times (6 on each face) onto concrete from 1.5M (ear height). I **** you not.

We argued at the time that the phone would be destroyed after 5 drops so what was the point. But, they didn't listen.

Looks like the iPhone is fragile. Having said that, you wouldn't drop your laptop from that height and expect it to survive would you?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

You don't hold your laptop most of the time with one hand either, or walk at the same time. I would expect only minor damage for a small drop my HTC Desire has been all the way down a flight of stairs only the back cover and battery fell off/out no other effects.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I have seen a HTC dropped onto the floor and the screen cracked. It's all about how it falls, not necessarily the height or force.

My point was it's a sensative piece of electronic equipment. They are fragile and do break.

Sorry for the OP's obvious trauma. I'd be annoyed too but tbh, it's to be expected.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If they made it sturdy, it would prob look awful!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Probably look like an iPhone with a rubber bumper around the edge.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

ardandy said:


> If you scratch a brand new car (which is uber easy to do) do you shout at the manufacturer?


If the manufacture went on about the surface being super dooper ultra durable scratch resistant then yes I would. A better comparison would be if someone opened thier door onto yours and your whole door panel shattered - Would you complain? OK it might scratch.

If you curbed your alloy and it caused the wheel to crumble and fall off would you complain? Its your fault you curbed it and its not meant to be curbed.

The reason I look to apple is they have made a song and dance about the new phone being "ultradurable" etc being so much tougher than plastic, indicating its much better than previous models, when in fact its actually WAY WAY more fragile. OK it might not scratch so easily but thats because instead of it scratching its smashed to bits.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> If the manufacture went on about the surface being super dooper ultra durable scratch resistant then yes I would.


It is super dooper scratch resistant, just not drop resisitant.

I understand what you're saying but they haven't lied, they've just said (as you have above) it's scratch resistant, it's you/the public that have assumed scratch resistant = smash resistant.

No lies, but no volunteering of info either. Fine line perhaps.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm hoping to pick up a bumper for mine tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Do iphone 4's fit into 3GS cases? If so get yourself a magpul case.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

apmaman said:


> Do iphone 4's fit into 3GS cases? If so get yourself a magpul case.


I believe so, just need to add a hole in the back for the flash


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone found a really good iphone 4 case yet. Just picked a phone up today and looking for a not to bulky case with good protection?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

thats shocking! glad i went for a new hi-fi and keep my 3gs! as my 3gs has took some beatings lol.


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd suspect that Gorilla glass wouldn't have shattered like that? Having said that, whilst the glass may survive, would the delicate electronics inside be as robust?

As for style over substance, I tried an iPhone 4 today and it blows my HTC Desire into the weeds for speed and the Contacts book is like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a bumper on my phone at the moment and one of these cases ordered.... http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/proporta-alu-leather-case-for-iphone-4-black-p25184.htm

was drawn to it as it has aluminium in it so should protect the front and back pretty well.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

It's just the luck of the draw with glass, I dropped my 3G a few times and I got away with the odd scuff around the edge, 2 of my mates had one drop which both resulted in a smashed screen just like in this thread. I'm certainly enjoying the glass back on the 4 as it looks completely unmarked still, it may not be shatter proof but I believe in 12 months time, I will be able to sell this one in as new condition, which certainly wasn't the case with the old ones


----------

